# Sony TV and Sound Bar incompatibility with TiVo Edge



## CPE (May 2, 2013)

I had a TiVo Premier, it worked with Sony TV XBR-55X900E and the Sony Sound Bar HT-S200F. Now with TiVo Edge there is an annoying feature. If I press mute and then change channels, go to the guide, press the TiVo button or any button it unmutes. The premiere does not do that. I spent 6hours with Sony support and nothing in fact I have lost features I still can’t get back. I spend two hours with TiVo support and nothing.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

If you're _not_ using Wake with TiVo (CEC), try disabling that feature in the TiVO Settings.

-KP


----------



## CPE (May 2, 2013)

kpeters59 said:


> If you're _not_ using Wake with TiVo (CEC), try disabling that feature in the TiVO Settings.
> 
> -KP


How do I get to that


----------



## CPE (May 2, 2013)

How do I get to that


----------



## CPE (May 2, 2013)

FOUND IT. THAT WORKED. Thank you thank you .. I’ve been working on this for days. Hours spent with both TiVo and Sony support and multiple resets and going around in circles. What a relief. Thanks again.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Tivo Customer Support Community










-KP


----------

